# ¡¡¡UN CONSIGLIO!!!!



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

*¡¡¡UN CONSIGLIO!!!!*

...uffa!!!che situazioni scomode e stupide!!!!!
ieri sera sn uscita cn forse un gruppo di 25 persone e piú!
tutti stranieri(francesi,norvegesi,brasiliani inglesi e altri)...come ilñ mio rgazzo é venuto a riprendermi,da lontano mi ha visto che scherzavo fose un po troppo d civetta cn uno di quasti ragazzi, (il mio ragazzo  é un tipo molto simpatico e socievole conosce anche un paio di miei amici,non ha mai fatto scenate di gelosia o cose cosí)...che fa mi prende la mano da dietro(io nn mi ero accorta che stava li)...non saluta nessuna e miporta via!io nn ci ho capito nulla...poi ha iniziato a partlare ad alta voce e dirmi che stavo facendo la cretinetta cn uno ecc...potete immaginare no??
io odio qst cose e nn snda lui!!!!!mi sn vergognata tantissmo..oggi uno di qst miei amici mi ha chiesto se stavo bene se era tutto tranquillo..uffaaaaaaaaa....che vergogna!!!ho paura che qst ragazzi/e adesso mi guardano cn un ottca diversa(io nn sto in talia e anche loro piú o meno si trovano sulla mia stessa barca...studenti,o cmq gente di fuori...io sn felice di uscire cn loro e che nn é facile farsi amicize o cmq parlare in un altra lingua a volte é difficile)..cmq aiuto...che situazioni di merda!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

scus puoi srvr snz le abbreviaz? nn si capisc nn!!

qualche info in più? dici che sono amici stranieri, ma anche tu sei straniera? e il tuo ragazzo è italiano?

benvenuta.


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scus puoi srvr snz le abbreviaz? nn si capisc nn!!
> 
> qualche info in più? dici che sono amici stranieri, ma anche tu sei straniera? e il tuo ragazzo è italiano?
> 
> benvenuta.


Appunto, manco io ci ho capito tanto


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, manco io ci ho capito tanto


OT: ciao Marì!


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

*O T*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> OT: ciao Marì!


Noto un po di nervosismo in giro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sbaglio?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Noto un po di nervosismo in giro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quando ce vò, ce vò!


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quando ce vò, ce vò!



GIA'!

Scusa Nina.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

NINA!!!!

aspettiamo un tuo intervento, dai che devo andare ad alzare il pil!


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

scusate...ma davvero nn si capisce molto???vabbe il succo credo che lo abbiate capito....il mio ragazzo mi ha portato via dal gruppo di amici,ha salutato a mezza bocca e poi ha iniziato a borbottare che io civettavo pesantemente cn un ragazzo li....forse ha ragione ma nn ho fatto nulla....mai tradito ne nulla


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> NINA!!!!
> 
> aspettiamo un tuo intervento, dai che devo andare ad *alzare* il pil!



Semmai, sostenere/reggere


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

io sn italiana,lui non é italiano


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> scusate...ma davvero nn si capisce molto???vabbe il succo credo che lo abbiate capito....il mio ragazzo mi ha portato via dal gruppo di amici,ha salutato a mezza bocca e poi ha iniziato a borbottare che io civettavo pesantemente cn un ragazzo li....forse ha ragione ma nn ho fatto nulla....mai tradito ne nulla


nona, scusa la domanda: quanti anni hai? ed il tuo lui quanti anni ha? da quanto state insieme?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Nina scriveva già prima, smemorelli!!!
cara nina, secondo me se la cosa è nuova nuova, forse è in relazione all'episodio che è accaduto a lui.
Mi spiego: o lui ha la coda di paglia e nota cose che prima non notava (fa o ha fatto ben più di un bacetto sotto i fumi del'alcool) oppure.... è sempre stato così e tu non l'hai mai notato.
Da quanto tempo vivi con lui nel suo paese?
E mediamente quante volte uscite per conto vostro, quante insieme e quante state a casa?
Stai tranquilla: il giudizio degli amici non è legato a queste cose e basterà dire che il tuo ragazzo aveva mal di testa per fermare le domande che ritieni inopportune...- o forse non è il loro giudizio che temi, ma il tuo? di aver fatto una scelta improvvisa e forse... sbagliata?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Semmai, sostenere/reggere


no, no: alzare!  ce lo ha ordinato lui, ci ha chiesto anche di essere allegri ed ottimisti!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Nina scriveva già prima, smemorelli!!!
> cara nina, secondo me se la cosa è nuova nuova, forse è in relazione all'episodio che è accaduto a lui.
> Mi spiego: o lui ha la coda di paglia e nota cose che prima non notava (fa o ha fatto ben più di un bacetto sotto i fumi del'alcool) oppure.... è sempre stato così e tu non l'hai mai notato.
> Da quanto tempo vivi con lui nel suo paese?
> ...


cazpita, è vero! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non me lo ricordavo più!!  e vabbè, lui è proprio un cavernicolo però!


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

guarda io sn giovane..peró lui no! o per meglio dire a 27 anni queste cose nn si fanno!!!poi lui non é un ragazzino..persdona matura...responsabile lavora...ripeto non si é mai comportato cosi....é una situazione che capita quando hai 16 anni...é per questo che mi sn vergognata da morire!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> scusate...ma davvero nn si capisce molto???vabbe il succo credo che lo abbiate capito....il mio ragazzo mi ha portato via dal gruppo di amici,ha salutato a mezza bocca e poi ha iniziato a borbottare che io civettavo pesantemente cn un ragazzo li....forse ha ragione ma nn ho fatto nulla....mai tradito ne nulla


Forse il tuo comportamento ha suscitato in lui ragioni di gelesia, e' un tipo geleso normalmente?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> guarda io sn giovane..peró lui no! o per meglio dire a 27 anni queste cose nn si fanno!!!poi lui non é un ragazzino..persdona matura...responsabile lavora...ripeto non si é mai comportato cosi....é una situazione che capita quando hai 16 anni...é per questo che mi sn vergognata da morire!!


 per favore rispondi anche alle altre domande e scrivi senza abbreviazioni!
grazie


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

la mia povera nonna diceva sempre: moglie e buoi dei paesi tuoi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

Nina paghi un tot di tasse in base alle lettere che digiti?


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

ciao grande!!viviamo insieme da 4 mesi...io sn molto socievole,sn giovane,mi piace divertirmi,forse é vero a volte mi lascio un po andare,ma non ho mai fatto nulla di male..e che sai io sto in un paese che non é il mio cn tutti i pro ed i contro....i tempi sn quelli che sn...quando sto bene e mi diverto sfiammo....che ne so.....lui ha un altra situazione mentale...un lavoro che gli prende tutto il tempo,tanta responsabilitá....buuu


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la mia povera nonna diceva sempre: moglie e buoi dei paesi tuoi.


... e sbagliava  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ne ho le prove


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

hjhahahahhaaa...scusateeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......!!!!e che quando scrivo di fretta il risultato é pessimo


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

in olanda si dice
se mia nonna aveva il pisello era mio nonno


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> guarda io sn giovane..peró lui no! o per meglio dire a 27 anni queste cose nn si fanno!!!poi lui non é un ragazzino..persdona matura...responsabile lavora...ripeto non si é mai comportato cosi....é una situazione che capita quando hai 16 anni...é per questo che mi sn vergognata da morire!!


 
dai nina, mica ti ha pestata.... ha fatto una scenata di gelosia....  parlatevi e chiaritevi....


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la mia povera nonna diceva sempre: moglie e buoi dei paesi tuoi.


 

ma guarda.....l'uomo italiano é uguale se non peggio!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> in olanda si dice
> se mia nonna aveva il pisello era mio nonno


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

da quel che ho capito il problema illustrato qua non e' un problema
un lieve screzio come ne hanno tutti 
tutto qua


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e sbagliava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sicuramente ci sono delle unioni fra stranieri che funzionano e danno reciproca soddisfazione, ma è ovvio che è molto difficile far convivere l'amore con delle culture spesso diverse.

Ci vuole un innamoramento forte e secondo me bisogna mettere in conto anche qualche rinuncia.

Và bene divertirsi ma sempre nel rispetto del/della consorte.

giusto?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> ciao grande!!viviamo insieme da 4 mesi...io sn molto socievole,sn giovane,mi piace divertirmi,forse é vero a volte mi lascio un po andare,ma non ho mai fatto nulla di male..e che sai io sto in un paese che non é il mio cn tutti i pro ed i contro....i tempi sn quelli che sn...quando sto bene e mi diverto sfiammo....che ne so.....lui ha un altra situazione mentale...un lavoro che gli prende tutto il tempo,tanta responsabilitá....buuu


 continui a giustificarti per quello che accadeva l'altra sera e invece io parlavo dell'atteggiamento del tuo ragazzo e dell'unica domanda che qui dovresti porti: è la persona giusta? 
No, perchè potrebbe anche essere un grande amore e non essere la persona giusta! Oppure potrebbe non essere il momento giusto perchè tu sei ancora molto ragazza e lui troppo uomo.
Io non ho le risposte ovviamente, ma tu dovresti porti una domanda bella grossa, che sia quella cruciale e non tutte quelle collaterali sul suo lavoro o cosa penseranno i tuoi amici o se è gusto volersi divertire... mi spiego?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> ciao grande!!viviamo insieme da 4 mesi...io sn molto socievole,sn giovane,mi piace divertirmi,forse é vero a volte mi lascio un po andare,ma non ho mai fatto nulla di male..e che sai io sto in un paese che non é il mio cn tutti i pro ed i contro....i tempi sn quelli che sn...quando sto bene e mi diverto sfiammo....che ne so.....lui ha un altra situazione mentale...un lavoro che gli prende tutto il tempo,tanta responsabilitá....buuu


 
se fai l'oca con gli amici.... cosa ti aspetti... che faccia finta di nulla.... 

per questo io quelle che fanno così nn le ritengo adatte ad una storia... ma solo un divertentissimo passatempo....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> ma guarda.....l'uomo italiano é uguale se non peggio!!!!


 
non ho detto questo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> continui a giustificarti per quello che accadeva l'altra sera e invece io parlavo dell'atteggiamento del tuo ragazzo e dell'unica domanda che qui dovresti porti: è la persona giusta?
> No, perchè potrebbe anche essere un grande amore e non essere la persona giusta! Oppure potrebbe non essere il momento giusto perchè tu sei ancora molto ragazza e lui troppo uomo.
> Io non ho le risposte ovviamente, ma tu dovresti porti una domanda bella grossa, che sia quella cruciale e non tutte quelle collaterali sul suo lavoro o cosa penseranno i tuoi amici o se è gusto volersi divertire... mi spiego?


 nina
ti sta dicendo di lasciarlo in pratica


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> guarda io sn giovane..peró lui no! o per meglio dire a 27 anni queste cose nn si fanno!!!poi lui non é un ragazzino..persdona matura...responsabile lavora...ripeto non si é mai comportato cosi....é una situazione che capita quando hai 16 anni...é per questo che mi sn vergognata da morire!!


 
Intanto a 27 anni uno *è* giovane  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 altrimenti a 40 che cavolo è?!? e comunque queste cose non capitano solo a 16 anni ma anche a 30, 40 e 50. Si chiama gelosia e non ha età. Se tu ammetti che forse stavi facendo la civetta con un altro direi che magari lui tutti i torti non ce li ha. Spesso, Nina, chi ci ama e ci conosce legge i nostri atteggiamenti meglio di quanto vorremmo. Probabilmente lui ha notato qualcosa di diverso nel tuo modo di scherzare con l'altro.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> se fai l'oca con gli amici.... cosa ti aspetti... che faccia finta di nulla....
> 
> per questo io quelle che fanno così nn le ritengo adatte ad una storia... ma solo un divertentissimo passatempo....


 pure io
anche se a volte l'atteggiamento da oca non e' sinonimo di porcellero andante
ma da esterno puo sembrare


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nina
> ti sta dicendo di lasciarlo in pratica


 ah, tenti di quotarmi e mettermi in bocca parole non mie in modo che mi accorga di te?!?!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Intanto a 27 anni uno *è* giovane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sicuramente ci sono delle unioni fra stranieri che funzionano e danno reciproca soddisfazione, ma è ovvio che è molto difficile far convivere l'amore con delle culture spesso diverse.
> 
> Ci vuole un innamoramento forte e secondo me bisogna mettere in conto anche qualche rinuncia.
> 
> ...


Io la chiamo "tolleranza" per le nostre diversita"


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, tenti di quotarmi e mettermi in bocca parole non mie in modo che mi accorga di te?!?!


 Nina
questo post vuol dire in codice che vorrebbe conoscere il tuo ragazzo e dargli una bella ripassatina


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pure io
> anche se a volte l'atteggiamento da oca non e' sinonimo di porcellero andante
> ma da esterno puo sembrare


da esterno sembra eccome....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pure io
> anche se a volte l'atteggiamento da oca non e' sinonimo di porcellero andante
> ma da esterno puo sembrare


 
di fatti nn ho scritto che percorre le vie del meretricio con passione...  scrivevo  che forse ha esagerato con la confidenza....


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

so gia come finira' questo topic
30 pagine di cazzeggio totale x un problema che tale poi non e' dato che alla fine non e'successo niente


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Nina
> questo post vuol dire in codice che vorrebbe conoscere il tuo ragazzo e dargli una bella ripassatina












































non ci posso fare niente, mi sei simpatico...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io la chiamo "tolleranza" per le nostre diversita"


giustissimo.

mi confermi che esiste. Ergo, unioni miste riservate a coniugi MOLTO intelligenti, poco inclini a fare l'oca con gli amici come la nostra nina.


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ci posso fare niente, mi sei simpatico...


 Nina
e' fatta
ci sta


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

gia..ma infatti forse mi sono resa conto che stavo facendo la civettina....bu....uffff....vabbé le rinunce si devono fare in ogni tipo di relazione sentimentale......no purtroppo la mia paura é quella di venire etichettata come "la ragazza che  ha il ragazzo geloso"...quindi oltre che litigare con lui,mi devo anche sentire scomoda cn i miei amici...se sono persone intelligenti questo non succederá...peró la paura c'è...non sn miei amici di vcchia data,non mi conoscono bene,e iniziare le conoscenze cn queste cose mi mette nervoso


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> gia..ma infatti forse mi sono resa conto che stavo facendo la civettina....bu....uffff....vabbé le rinunce si devono fare in ogni tipo di relazione sentimentale......no purtroppo la mia paura é quella di venire etichettata come "la ragazza che ha il ragazzo geloso"...quindi oltre che litigare con lui,mi devo anche sentire scomoda cn i miei amici...se sono persone intelligenti questo non succederá...peró la paura c'è...non sn miei amici di vcchia data,non mi conoscono bene,e iniziare le conoscenze cn queste cose mi mette nervoso


 presentati la prossima volta dai tuoi amici con varie escoriazioni su tutto il corpo
vedrai che non penseranno piu male


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> gia..ma infatti forse mi sono resa conto che stavo facendo la civettina....bu....uffff....vabbé le rinunce si devono fare in ogni tipo di relazione sentimentale......no purtroppo la mia paura é quella di venire etichettata come "la ragazza che ha il ragazzo geloso"...quindi oltre che litigare con lui,mi devo anche sentire scomoda cn i miei amici...se sono persone intelligenti questo non succederá...peró la paura c'è...non sn miei amici di vcchia data,non mi conoscono bene,e iniziare le conoscenze cn queste cose mi mette nervoso


ma tieni più al tuo ragazzo o ai tuoi amici?

mi sembri un pò superficialotta, scusa se te lo dico....


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Comunque ad una ragazza così giovane in un contesto estraneo può pure capitare di fare l'oca senza doversi mettere in croce.
E capisco che al ragazzo dia fastidio, anzi, più che fastidio!!!!
E' che l'età e la situazione probabilmente la pongono di fronte al bisogno di conferme anche attraverso la seduzione: sapere che se lui la lascia altri la vorranno, capire che non è sola e che piace... secondo me sono meccanismi serpeggianti. Lei dovrebbe un pochino capirli (anche perchè è giovane ma se ha 23anni non è una bambina, no?) e parlarne con lui se ritiene sia la persona giusta....


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

consiglio mio molto cinico
evita di fare l'oca e trombaci direttamente


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

Che poi, scusa, l'età che cavolo c'entra? perchè, credi che passati i 30 sarai in clausura quindi meglio che ti diverti adesso? Insomma Nina, in soldoni: secondo me il tuo ragazzo ha ragione ad incaxxarsi se ti vede "scaldarti" con altri in compagnia. Quello che devi chiederti è: tu sei disposta a darti una moderata? Il che non significa che non puoi più uscire con gli amici eh ma che magari eviti di flirtare con altri...che è una cosa orrenda da fare al tuo compagno a 16 anni così come a 60. Se tu pensi di avere il diritto di flirtare pubblicamente con altri perchè sei giovane il problema è solo che non sei pronta ad avere una relazione seria


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> consiglio mio molto cinico
> evita di fare l'oca e trombaci direttamente


Dr. House ti fà un baffo......


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> gia..ma infatti forse mi sono resa conto che stavo facendo la civettina....bu....uffff....vabbé le rinunce si devono fare in ogni tipo di relazione sentimentale......no purtroppo la mia paura é quella di venire etichettata come "la ragazza che ha il ragazzo geloso"...quindi oltre che litigare con lui,mi devo anche sentire scomoda cn i miei amici...se sono persone intelligenti questo non succederá...peró la paura c'è...non sn miei amici di vcchia data,non mi conoscono bene,e iniziare le conoscenze cn queste cose mi mette nervoso


 
sei divertente, parli di rinunce... come se fosse una torta gelato... che fa ingrassare...

ma ti prego... approfondiamo il discorso... ti piaceva qualche amico???


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma ti prego... approfondiamo il discorso... ti piaceva qualche amico???


 e io un p'o' ti piaccio?


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> continui a giustificarti per quello che accadeva l'altra sera e invece io parlavo dell'atteggiamento del tuo ragazzo e dell'unica domanda che qui dovresti porti: è la persona giusta?
> No, perchè potrebbe anche essere un grande amore e non essere la persona giusta! Oppure potrebbe non essere il momento giusto perchè tu sei ancora molto ragazza e lui troppo uomo.
> Io non ho le risposte ovviamente, ma tu dovresti porti una domanda bella grossa, che sia quella cruciale e non tutte quelle collaterali sul suo lavoro o cosa penseranno i tuoi amici o se è gusto volersi divertire... mi spiego?


 
si..ti sei spiegata...io e lui ci amiamo tanto....e poi tutto il contorno ci é piaciuto e per stare insieme stiamo facendo tanti sacrifici...i tempi non sono i migliori si sa.....a volte mi sembra unpasso grande peró,se non me la vivo sto male...io voglio stare con lui.....e che forse si....io vedo il rapporto in un altro modo...sn una ragazza,ma non sono la solita frivola ragazzina.... un po di legerezza ci vuole...io per la mia etá sono fin troppo seria


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> gia..ma infatti forse mi sono resa conto che stavo facendo la civettina....bu....uffff....vabbé le rinunce si devono fare in ogni tipo di relazione sentimentale......no purtroppo la mia paura é quella di venire etichettata come "la ragazza che ha il ragazzo geloso"...quindi oltre che litigare con lui,mi devo anche sentire scomoda cn i miei amici...se sono persone intelligenti questo non succederá...peró la paura c'è...non sn miei amici di vcchia data,non mi conoscono bene,e iniziare le conoscenze cn queste cose mi mette nervoso


 
Invece fare la figura di quella che c'ha il ragazzo cornuto perchè lei è una che se vuoi ci sta è meraviglioso!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Invece fare la figura di quella che c'ha il ragazzo cornuto perchè lei è una che se vuoi ci sta è meraviglioso!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> si..ti sei spiegata...io e lui ci amiamo tanto....e poi tutto il contorno ci é piaciuto e per stare insieme stiamo facendo tanti sacrifici...i tempi non sono i migliori si sa.....a volte mi sembra unpasso grande peró,se non me la vivo sto male...io voglio stare con lui.....e che forse si....io vedo il rapporto in un altro modo...sn una ragazza,ma non sono la solita frivola ragazzina.... un po di legerezza ci vuole...io per la mia etá sono fin troppo seria


 
seria.... chi lo mette in dubbio... non diciamo che ti fai la gente ad ogni angolo di strada... ma se la mia ragazza in mia assenza facesse l'oca.... bhe un pelo mi prenderei male... poi se il tuo ragazzo è un tamarro... bhe questa è un altra storia...


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> so gia come finira' questo topic
> 30 pagine di cazzeggio totale x un problema che tale poi non e' dato che alla fine non e'successo niente


 
non ho mai detto che sia un problema!!!infatti se leggi bene sopra é scritto CONSIGLIO...scritto apposta molto grande......


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> non ho mai detto che sia un problema!!!infatti se leggi bene sopra é scritto CONSIGLIO...scritto apposta molto grande......


 mica e' una critica eh
anzi a me piace cazzeggiare


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> si..ti sei spiegata...io e lui ci amiamo tanto....e poi tutto il contorno ci é piaciuto e per stare insieme stiamo facendo tanti sacrifici...i tempi non sono i migliori si sa.....*a volte mi sembra unpasso grande* peró,se non me la vivo sto male...io voglio stare con lui.....e che forse si....io vedo il rapporto in un altro modo...sn una ragazza,ma non sono la solita frivola ragazzina.... un po di legerezza ci vuole...io per la mia etá sono fin troppo seria


 secondo me è tutto concentrato qui.... pensaci 
(che poi essere più o meno seria delle altre... che differenza fa? è la tua vita, non quella delle altre. la tua che mandi in vacca, la tua per cui fai delle sclete, la tua che puoi rendere bella o brutta)


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> non ho mai detto che sia un problema!!!infatti se leggi bene sopra é scritto CONSIGLIO...scritto apposta molto grande......


 
Nina, onestamente a 23 anni sei giovane ma non una ragazzina eh. Se sei abbastanza adulta da vivere con un uomo lo sei anche per rinunciare alle caxxate da adolescente. Puoi essere simpatica, attraente e trasgressiva anche senza flirtare con altri...


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

anche grande e' impegnata eppure flirta con me


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> seria.... chi lo mette in dubbio... non diciamo che ti fai la gente ad ogni angolo di strada... ma se la mia ragazza in mia assenza facesse l'oca.... bhe un pelo mi prenderei male... poi se il tuo ragazzo è un tamarro... bhe questa è un altra storia...


 
il mio ragazzo non é un tamarro.....
vabbe vedo che non é stata capita la situazione,mi saró spiegata male io sicuramente.....non mi importa piú dei miei amici che del mio ragazzo...
e che vedo che chi non ha vissuto una situazione cm quella che sto vivendo io non riesce a capire alcune dinamiche e alcuni stati d'animo...
...sentirsi soli é la prima......mi dispiace che alcune persone qui adulte o se cosi si etichettano giudichino a questa maniera....non ho mai detto che questo é un problema a solo un consiglio....e che la situazione é piú complicata di quello che sembra...dovrei mettermi a raccontare tutto e sinceramente non mi pare il caso......sicuramente ho sbagliato...questo lo so....


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche grande e' impegnata eppure flirta con me


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> il mio ragazzo non é un tamarro.....
> vabbe vedo che non é stata capita la situazione,mi saró spiegata male io sicuramente.....non mi importa piú dei miei amici che del mio ragazzo...
> e che vedo che chi non ha vissuto una situazione cm quella che sto vivendo io non riesce a capire alcune dinamiche e alcuni stati d'animo...
> ...sentirsi soli é la prima......mi dispiace che alcune persone qui adulte o se cosi si etichettano giudichino a questa maniera....non ho mai detto che questo é un problema a solo un consiglio....e che la situazione é piú complicata di quello che sembra...dovrei mettermi a raccontare tutto e sinceramente non mi pare il caso......sicuramente ho sbagliato...questo lo so....


e quì sbagli!

se ti serve un consiglio devi raccontare tutto per filo e per segno. Descrivere la cosa per somme righe significa ricevere risposte sommarie o non attinenti al tuo reale stato d'animo.

ti ascoltiamo....


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

wow...sto facendo nascere flirtttt....se  le vostre situazioni sentimentali si distruggono..io non oglio sapere nulla.............heheheheheheheheehhehe


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e quì sbagli!
> 
> se ti serve un consiglio devi raccontare tutto per filo e per segno. Descrivere la cosa per somme righe significa ricevere risposte sommarie o non attinenti al tuo reale stato d'animo.
> 
> ti ascoltiamo....


Oltretutto aggiungo che dovreesti dettagliare meglio come tu ti senti, le ansie.... se no è un raccontino da cioè! 
Noi siamo disponibili, ma tu devi riflettere e scrivere con calma (e senza abbreviazioni!!!!) pensando bene a ciò che dici, non nella forma, ma a cosa ritieni importante e vuoi comunicare!!!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> wow...sto facendo nascere flirtttt....se le vostre situazioni sentimentali si distruggono..io non oglio sapere nulla.............heheheheheheheheehhehe








































Sappi che ti verrò a cercare!!! Tutta colpa tua!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

nina se non ti dispiace dovresti anche illustrarci quanto hai di pressione (massima e minima) i sintomi ,se senti acidita' di stomaco e a quali farmaci sei allergica
grazie


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> wow...sto facendo nascere flirtttt....se le vostre situazioni sentimentali si distruggono..io non oglio sapere nulla.............heheheheheheheheehhehe


 tranquilla
e' solo sesso senza amore
non merito cosi tanto da grande


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

Scusaci, siamo vecchi ormai, dev'essere per quello che non capiamo. Saranno secoli che non flirtiamo più con nessuno; sai com'è, dopo i 25 anni la libido va a farsi benedire quindi non ci ricordiamo più cosa si prova...
Mah


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> sai com'è, dopo i 25 anni la libido va a farsi benedire quindi non ci ricordiamo più cosa si prova...
> Mah


 parla x te .........


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nina se non ti dispiace dovresti anche illustrarci quanto hai di pressione (massima e minima) i sintomi ,se senti acidita' di stomaco e a quali farmaci sei allergica
> grazie


Io ti apprezzo molto, sei ironico, allegro, una persona con idee troppo estreme e forti per certi versi (e in genere lì ci scontriamo) ma comunque che è in buona fede, ritengo.
Però a volte esageri un pochetto e anche se mi rendo conto che non lo ammetterai mai (ce ne vuole di stomaco per ammetterlo!) ti faccio notare che banalizzare quello che ogni giorno facciamo, col cazzeggio, ma anche coi consigli seri che diamo (anche partendo da situazioni come questa apparentemente banali) non collima con il fatto che tu sia qui ogni giorno ugualmente....


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tranquilla
> e' solo sesso senza amore
> non merito cosi tanto da grande


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> parla x te .........


 
Ero ironica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 la mia libido sta molto meglio adesso di dieci anni fa e potrei tenere un corso universitario di flirtaggio, cosa che a vent'anni non mi riusciva un granchè bene


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e quì sbagli!
> 
> se ti serve un consiglio devi raccontare tutto per filo e per segno. Descrivere la cosa per somme righe significa ricevere risposte sommarie o non attinenti al tuo reale stato d'animo.
> 
> ti ascoltiamo....


 


no...e che sarebbe lunghissima la cosa....e non mi va di raccontare dettagli.......peró il fatto che a vent'anni e qualcosina una persona si trasferisca in un altro paese...con i tempi di cacca che ci sono..iniziare a costruire qualcosa...non é facile...é una mia scelta questo si,peró a volte 
i ripensamenti ci sono,o cmq non tutti credo abbiano il coraggio di fare na cosa del genere...tutti sbagliamo.....io non so adesso la vostra etá,peró vi dico per noi giovani c'è un incertezza pazzesca....e questo va riflettere su tutte le dinamiche delle nostre generazioni.....e io sotto questo punto di vista sono una ragazza abbastanza tranquilla...la gente fa certi schifi.....non lo so...sará anche il mio carattere...non lo so....e che qui mi sento una formichina a volte.....io sto cercando di iniziare a camminare cn le mie gambe e no stare ancora a casa mantenut dai genitori fino a trent' anni e fare finta di andare all'univeristá...bu non lo so......ho avuto un attimo di sfiammo stupido sono un essere umano....voi qui siete i primi ad aver avuto situazioni pesantissime alle spalle....non mi piace essere giudicata per quello che non sono.....é per questo che penso ad i miei amici ed il loro pensiero su di me...le persone giudicano troppo senza sapere.......


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io ti apprezzo molto, sei ironico, allegro, una persona con idee troppo estreme e forti per certi versi (e in genere lì ci scontriamo) ma comunque che è in buona fede, ritengo.
> Però a volte esageri un pochetto e anche se mi rendo conto che non lo ammetterai mai (ce ne vuole di stomaco per ammetterlo!) ti faccio notare che banalizzare quello che ogni giorno facciamo, col cazzeggio, ma anche coi consigli seri che diamo (anche partendo da situazioni come questa apparentemente banali) non collima con il fatto che tu sia qui ogni giorno ugualmente....


 hai ragione
a volte esagero
senza cattiveria pero' questa tengo a puntualizzarlo
chiedo scusa cmq


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusaci, siamo vecchi ormai, dev'essere per quello che non capiamo. Saranno secoli che non flirtiamo più con nessuno; sai com'è, dopo i 25 anni la libido va a farsi benedire quindi non ci ricordiamo più cosa si prova...
> Mah


 

mamma miaaaaaaaa...e mica ho detto questo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!che pesantezza


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> no...e che sarebbe lunghissima la cosa....e non mi va di raccontare dettagli.......peró il fatto che a vent'anni e qualcosina una persona si trasferisca in un altro paese...con i tempi di cacca che ci sono..iniziare a costruire qualcosa...non é facile...é una mia scelta questo si,peró a volte
> i ripensamenti ci sono,o cmq non tutti credo abbiano il coraggio di fare na cosa del genere...tutti sbagliamo.....io non so adesso la vostra etá,peró vi dico per noi giovani c'è un incertezza pazzesca....e questo va riflettere su tutte le dinamiche delle nostre generazioni.....e io sotto questo punto di vista sono una ragazza abbastanza tranquilla...la gente fa certi schifi.....non lo so...sará anche il mio carattere...non lo so....e che qui mi sento una formichina a volte.....io sto cercando di iniziare a camminare cn le mie gambe e no stare ancora a casa mantenut dai genitori fino a trent' anni e fare finta di andare all'univeristá...bu non lo so......ho avuto un attimo di sfiammo stupido sono un essere umano....voi qui siete i primi ad aver avuto situazioni pesantissime alle spalle....non mi piace essere giudicata per quello che non sono.....é per questo che penso ad i miei amici ed il loro pensiero su di me...le persone giudicano troppo senza sapere.......


Uno in gamba una volta ha detto 'non ti curar di loro, ma guarda e passa'

se starai attenta al giudizio della gente non diventerai mai una donna.
Non è a loro che devi rendere conto. E se vogliamo essere precisi nemmeno al tuo ragazzo che dovrebbe amarti per come sei. Ma a te stessa sì, devi rendere conto. E questo determina la persona che sei e che lui ama... o no.... 

Vedi, nina, sei libera di decidere, quello ceh vuoi essere. E lo sei di più perchè sei una ragazza coraggiosa e innamorata. Ma alle volte le scelte che facciamo non sono facili da vivere! E bisogna anche saper dire che non ce la facciamo e parlarne con coloro che ci vogliono bene (come il tuo ragazzo) o con degli estranei (come noi) per capire cosa poter fare!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai ragione
> a volte esagero
> senza cattiveria pero' questa tengo a puntualizzarlo
> chiedo scusa cmq


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, no: alzare! ce lo ha ordinato lui, ci ha chiesto anche di essere allegri ed ottimisti!


.....E noi allegri bisogna stare
che 'l nostro piangere fa male al re
fa male al ricco e al cardinale.......

Ho visto un re
'Se la vist cus'è?


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> mamma miaaaaaaaa...e mica ho detto questo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!che pesantezza


 
Il fatto è che tu sembri volerti giustificare tirando in ballo l'età e ti assicuro che non è quello il motivo del tuo desiderio di flirtare, perchè quello non scompare con gli anni


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tu sembri volerti giustificare tirando in ballo l'età e ti assicuro che non è quello il motivo del tuo desiderio di flirtare, perchè quello non scompare con gli anni


 

no si su questo hai ragione....e solo che la maggior parte delle persone giustificano ció cn il fatto dell'etá.......ed é per questo che la maggior parte dei giovani sn di una superficilitá pazzesca...vengono(veniamo)sempre giustificati...io ho sbagliato...sono una ragazza..una donna..un essere umano...e come tutti gli esseri umani ho paure anche io...per questo la gente che giudica cosí gratuitamente non mi piace...sideve cercare di comprendere gli stati d'animo....


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> ...uffa!!!che situazioni scomode e stupide!!!!!
> ieri sera sn uscita cn forse un gruppo di 25 persone e piú!
> tutti stranieri(francesi,norvegesi,brasiliani inglesi e altri)...come ilñ mio rgazzo é venuto a riprendermi,da lontano mi ha visto che scherzavo fose un po troppo d civetta cn uno di quasti ragazzi, (il mio ragazzo é un tipo molto simpatico e socievole conosce anche un paio di miei amici,non ha mai fatto scenate di gelosia o cose cosí)...che fa mi prende la mano da dietro(io nn mi ero accorta che stava li)...non saluta nessuna e miporta via!io nn ci ho capito nulla...poi ha iniziato a partlare ad alta voce e dirmi che stavo facendo la cretinetta cn uno ecc...potete immaginare no??


 
Io sarei incazzata come una iena...


----------



## Old nina23 (13 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io sarei incazzata come una iena...


 

tu dici al post di lui???hhehhehe


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> tu dici al post di lui???hhehhehe


 io al posto suo ti avrei gia diseredata


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> tu dici al post di lui???hhehhehe


No no, al posto tuo.


----------



## lale75 (13 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> no si su questo hai ragione....e solo che la maggior parte delle persone giustificano ció cn il fatto dell'etá.......ed é per questo che *la maggior parte dei giovani sn di una superficilitá pazzesca*...vengono(veniamo)sempre giustificati...io ho sbagliato...sono una ragazza..una donna..un essere umano...e come tutti gli esseri umani ho paure anche io...per questo la gente che giudica cosí gratuitamente non mi piace...sideve cercare di comprendere gli stati d'animo....


 
Ma mica solo i giovani, sai Nina, ci sono persone superficiali a tutte le età e se non si feriscono i sentimenti di altri non c'è nulla di male nel flirtare, anzi! Quello che creco di dire è che al flirtare si può anche rinunciare se si capsice che l'altro ne soffre. E' chiaro che non stiamo parlando di chiudersi in casa a fare la calza ma, ripeto, puoi essere allegra e spensierata e viverti i tuoi vent'anni anche senza flirtare con altri, se ami il tuo compagno.
Certo, però, devi pretendere dal tuo compagno lo stesso rispetto perchè se ti fa le scenate e poi va fuori, beve e ti tradisce, bhè allora è un altro paio di maniche!


----------



## Old Blumare (14 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> ...uffa!!!che situazioni scomode e stupide!!!!!
> ..cmq aiuto...che situazioni di merda!!!!


 
So che non serve, ma il mio consiglio è: scappa! Un uomo geloso potrebbe sembrare innamorato, ma è solo un egoista. Ti renderà sempre la vita difficile con le sue gelosie. Non perdonare, non tollerare. Scappa. Dsammi retta. Ho visto nella mia lunga vita tante donne che hanno tollerato le gelosie del proprio fidanzato e che da sposate hanno dovuto mettere il burka.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2009)

Blumare ha detto:


> So che non serve, ma il mio consiglio è: scappa! Un uomo geloso potrebbe sembrare innamorato, ma è solo un egoista. Ti renderà sempre la vita difficile con le sue gelosie. Non perdonare, non tollerare. Scappa. Dsammi retta. Ho visto nella mia lunga vita tante donne che hanno tollerato le gelosie del proprio fidanzato e che da sposate hanno dovuto mettere il burka.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Marzo 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> scusate...ma davvero nn si capisce molto???vabbe il succo credo che lo abbiate capito....il mio ragazzo mi ha portato via dal gruppo di amici,ha salutato a mezza bocca e poi ha iniziato a borbottare che io civettavo pesantemente cn un ragazzo li....forse ha ragione ma nn ho fatto nulla....mai tradito ne nulla


 
6 una studentessa erasmus?


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Marzo 2009)

adoro le civette
specie se dell'europa dell'est


----------



## lale75 (16 Marzo 2009)

Blumare ha detto:


> So che non serve, ma il mio consiglio è: scappa! Un uomo geloso potrebbe sembrare innamorato, ma è solo un egoista. Ti renderà sempre la vita difficile con le sue gelosie. Non perdonare, non tollerare. Scappa. Dsammi retta. Ho visto nella mia lunga vita tante donne che hanno tollerato le gelosie del proprio fidanzato e che da sposate hanno dovuto mettere il burka.


 
Un tipo così geloso da costringerti ad indossare il burka non ti lascerebbe neppure uscire da sola con i tuoi amici...io sospetterei di uno/a che ti lascia fare quello che ti pare con chi ti pare


----------



## Old evergreen (17 Marzo 2009)

evidentemente i ragazzi avevano un atteggiamento troppo mollicone..sai, sapere che una ragazza e' impegnata scatena una sorta di competitivita' inconscia che spinge un maschio libero a rompelicojioni


----------

